# Camera mini-din pinout



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Are all 6-pin mini DIN camera pinouts the same? I have a mess of them to install (customer supplied), and I'd like to use either baluns to swtich to Cat5e or run siamese cable. Don't need the audio function. Just power and video.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

You mean that is commonly used as a serial port? Maybe within the same manufacture. 

I've seen some that use certain pins to control the zoom that would be grounded on others.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

GregS said:


> You mean that is commonly used as a serial port? Maybe within the same manufacture.
> 
> I've seen some that use certain pins to control the zoom that would be grounded on others.


My experience has been similar. I have been unsucessful attempting to use one manufactures cable with another manufactures camera, even though they both used a 6 pin DIN. The ground and the power were exactly opposite each other.


----------

